# Wicked kingston Jerk paste.



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 17, 2020)

Jah bless all,

To do this man you need make Jamaican green gold, me put recipe for this man. 
Jerk hmmmm what is it man? It a way Jamaicans make food wicked!! There no such thing as dry Jerk man, This you can use with chicken, beef, goat and fish. No lobster it to heavy man.
OK So I assume it that you have see recipe for green gold without this man you can not make Kingston Jerk. You can make this in the oven but really to make the best you need a smoker grill. 

2-3 tablespoon green gold.
hand full pimento seed, or all spice.
3 slice fresh Ginger.
Coconut milk.
Bunch fresh shadow beni.
1/4 teaspoon tumeric.
Honey.
Meat of choices.
Raw cane sugar.
Clean Jamaican rum 2 tablespoon.
Coconut oil.


So we go man.
Wash your meat with cold water and vinegar or lime juice man. 
Take a steel bowl. Put 1 -2 tablespoon green gold in it, put Pimento seed into your grinder and powder it. Or put 1 teaspoon all spice into bowl, slice fine your ginger. Mix this man. Chop your Shadow beni real fine put in bowl. 
Yeah man we getting there now. 
Put one cup coconut milk in the bowl, we looking for a smooth paste add 1 tablespoon honey. keep mixing it. 
Take heavy pot, put coconut oil in it and heat it, once hot add 2 tablespoon cane sugar (This call burning the curry man, this not curry but same principle) wait til it start to go dark amber man and show froth. Put in 1 teaspoon Turmeric. and keep stirring man. Add everything from the bowl, turn off the heat but keep stirring.
Put aside and leave it cool off man.
You should have a thick sticky Jerk now. 
Let us assume you make chicken make small cuts in the chicken pieces, put Jerk over the chicken in the bowl and rub it all together. Cover with shrink wrap and put in fridge for at least five hour. Better overnight man. 
Cook your chicken on the grill til everything go caramel. Check so meat cooked through. 
Meat will have a glaze to it, and soft and juicy man. 

This is Kingston Jerk man.
Any questions please ask me!

Enjoy them wicked flavours man!

Jah bless.

Kali-Ann


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2020)

Sounds good. I have saved this recipe too.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks! Saved this, and the recipe for the green gold.


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 17, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> Thanks! Saved this, and the recipe for the green gold.



Welcome man,

Me hope you try this, there many stall in Kingston sell this from a barrel smoke grill. When we have a night man we go and eat.

This proper Kingston Jerk. 

Please man get nada from a jar!!! It give Jamaican food a bad rep man.

Jah bless.

Kali-Ann


----------

